# Best Filter for 40mm Pancake?



## intown (Jun 8, 2012)

Interested in what everyone thinks is the best filter for the 40mm Pancake?

I am looking protection from scratches and fingerprints from a 3 year old, with out effecting image quality.

I have pre-ordered the lens and B&H recommended a $6 Tiffen UV filter. Is this one as good as any? I do not mind spending more if the money is well spent.

I guess the question could be: Is it a good use of money to upgrade from a $6 UV filter to a $30-$50 UV filter?

Thanks! -- Steven


----------



## preppyak (Jun 8, 2012)

intown said:


> I guess the question could be: Is it a good use of money to upgrade from a $6 UV filter to a $30-$50 UV filter?


This example should help answer your question; even though its a drastic example, it proves a point

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2011/06/good-times-with-bad-filters

Generally I'd say a lens hood is better for protection, but, because the pancake might not be so convenient with lens hoods, I'd say a decent UV filter would be the way to go.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jun 8, 2012)

If you're letting a three-year-old play with a DSLR, the least of your worries is fingerprints on the glass. Sorry.

Besides, a filter that does what you ask will cost as much as the lens itself, and even then still have a mesureable negative impact on image quality.

Get the child a true child's toy camera, one that's been certified to not be hazardous, and that is cheap enough that you won't even flinch when it turns into a drumstick. And, for the love of your child, please protect him or her from your gear.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## FunPhotons (Jun 8, 2012)

The B&W 52mm haze filter is $19 at Amazon, don't know about prices elsewhere. I bought one for the upcoming 'pancake breakfast'.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 8, 2012)

intown said:


> I guess the question could be: Is it a good use of money to upgrade from a $6 UV filter to a $30-$50 UV filter?



Absolutely. If you're going to use a clear/UV filter for protection, don't get a cheap one as it will degrade your IQ (which from the MTF charts of the 40/2.8 looks decent).



FunPhotons said:


> The B&W 52mm haze filter is $19 at Amazon, don't know about prices elsewhere. I bought one for the upcoming 'pancake breakfast'.



You're quoting the price for the single-coated version, which lacks the multi-resistant coating (MRC) that resists fingerprints and makes it easy to clean... The MRC verison is $40. Personally, given the lens is 23mm thick, I'd likely not put a standard F-pro mount on it, which adds 5mm. 

Personally, I'd get the B+W XS-Pro UV Nano, which is $46 from Amazon.


----------



## llcanon (Jun 8, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Personally, given the lens is 23mm thick, I'd likely not put a standard F-pro mount on it, which adds 5mm.
> 
> Personally, I'd get the B+W XS-Pro UV Nano, which is $46 from Amazon.



Totally agreed. If you ever want to put a filter on it, use a slim one. Or just forget about the filter. Heck, my S100 costs more than this lens and I never need a filter for it. To keep its beautiful thinness, I would forget about the hood and the protective filter. The front element appears to be pretty small so it should be very easy to clean.


----------



## davidosullivan (Jun 8, 2012)

without letting this escalate to another filter thread, I have good and bad filters. I also shoot near the ocean a lot where there is a lot of salt spray. I use my good filter until it is dirty then put my $5 ebay filter on my L glass. I then rotate through my 3 cheap ones. when I get home I clean all 4. the way i look at it is a clean cheap filter is better than a dirty $100+ one

if you are expecting fingerprints, they are going to have more effect than the difference between brand name and not. if you can keep it clean, buy the best that you can afford or is sensible for the lens. Personally i think a $100 filter on a $200 lens is strange but that is fine!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 8, 2012)

Get B&W...I use this on all my lenses. You will enjoy IQ & quality from B&W filters

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/756811-REG/B_W_66_1066104_52mm_XS_Pro_NANO_Clear.html


----------



## FunPhotons (Jun 8, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> FunPhotons said:
> 
> 
> > The B&W 52mm haze filter is $19 at Amazon, don't know about prices elsewhere. I bought one for the upcoming 'pancake breakfast'.
> ...



Thanks NA, I ordered the filter you recommended. I use filters on all my lenses so I don't have to think about damaging the lens when I go the ocean (frequently) or put it in my bag (likewise frequently). I also have the bad habit of not being careful with my filter purchases.


----------



## intown (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks to all that replied. This was exactly what I needed to know. 

I am going to look into one of the higher quality filters.

@preppyak The 50 filter experiment was a great demonstration. Thanks!


For what its worth, my intention was not to let my kids play with the camera all the time. It has been my experience when you get down on their level they do love to reach for the lens and they do like to take pictures with some assistance. Just having a little more lens protection for potentially 'hectic' situations is comforting.


BTW. I am very excited about the 40mm pancake. I have been hoping for a lightweight versatile lens for around the house and events. I have the EF-S 17-55 f/2.8 and from time to time I wish I had a smaller lens.


Thanks! -- Steven


----------



## llcanon (Jun 8, 2012)

Based on the image on Amazon. It appears that the lens hood is a screw-on type. Then the filter will be screwed onto the lens hood. But I may be wrong. If this is the case, the lens will grow probably 8-10mm with both the hood and filter on.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jun 10, 2012)

http://kurtmunger.com/dirty_lens_articleid35.html


----------

